# Forum Home Renovation Plastering  Gyprock thickness for walls and ceiling

## Milbogo

Hi, 
What gyprock thickness should I used for walls (we aree skinning cracked walls with Rondo 333 battens and gyprock), and what thickness should go on the ceiling? 
Is there much difference in price between 10mm and 13mm?  My guess would be to go 13mm as i is more solid.  Is 13mm worth the extra price? 
Kind regards,
Mil.

----------


## Rod Dyson

10mm standard RE (recessed egde) plasterboad for the walls. 
10mm ceiling board for the ceilings. 
Go to the price calculater, that will give you the prices for each type. 
13mm board is rarely used for ceilings these days and there is no benefit over the 10mm ceiling board, except maybe a slight acoustic benefit, very slight. 
Yet the benefit using 10mm ceiling board is that off cuts can be used on walls.  
Cheers Rod

----------


## Milbogo

My fear is that the 10mm walls will make it sound thin and cheap - my impression is that 13mm may be more solid sounding.

----------


## Rod Dyson

You are the one that has to be happy, so go with the 13mm.

----------


## woodbe

Rod, is it my imagination or have the plasterboard dimensions gotten thinner over the years? I thought it used to 16mm.. 
woodbe.

----------


## jago

> Rod, is it my imagination or have the plasterboard dimensions gotten thinner over the years? I thought it used to 16mm.. 
> woodbe.

  
In the UK the sizes are 8'by 4' (2400 x 1200) with walls 1/2 ich ( 12.5mm) and ceilings upto 1inch (25mm) fire and noise rating as they skim coat with pink plaster it gives a 1 hour burn time.

----------


## Rod Dyson

No it has always been 10mm for walls and used to be 13mm for ceilings until they introduced 10mm ceiling boad. 
There have always been 16mm fire stop available. The old dimension was 3/8th an 1/2 inch wich is very close to 10mm and 13mm. 
With the old fibrous sheets, most were made 3/8th with 2/8th for the top sheet over the picture rail.  The reason for the thinner top sheet is so the picture rail did not have to be rebated.  Also they made the sheets to the wall size in the factory up to door head height, so there was no cutting on site. 
Cheers Rod

----------


## woodbe

Ah, I see how it works now. 
I've got some other plaster questions for you Rod, but I'll start another thread when it gets closer. Have you got any business in SA by the way? Will be looking for a plasterer in a couple of months. 
woodbe.

----------


## Rod Dyson

sorry woobe, no contacts in SA. 
He he he maybe i should come over and do it? we could discuss climate change all day LOL. 
This is a joke BTW  :Smilie:

----------


## woodbe

No worries Rod. 
Mate, I'd have you over with or without the climate change as long as I didn't have to pay for the argument time.  :Biggrin:  
woodbe.

----------


## Rod Dyson

Lol it would send you broke!!

----------

